# Spycraft 2.0: INTERCEPT (recruiting)



## Falkus (May 27, 2006)

Welcome to INTERCEPT, agent. INTERCEPT is an elite, international intelligence agency established in the early sixties by the UN after a rare joint agreement by the United States and the Soviet Union. The stated purpose of the agency was to counteract the rising number of international criminal and terrorist organizations that were threatening world peace, after both superpowers had independently come to the realization that domestic intelligence agencies were not capable of fully thwarting the plots of these enemies of peace.

INTERCEPT Agents are recruited from UN member nations, generally being hired away from domestic intelligence agencies, or being trained at the INTERCEPT training facility in Paris. Field Agents are the top of the line agents for INTERCEPT, teams of elite superspies capable of handling and containing nearly any situation.  INTERCEPT currently has roughly fifty field agents, stationed all over the world. These are backed up by over a thousand regular agents, who primarily serve in an investigative role. As well, INTERCEPT has its own commando strike team to back up field agents in urgent situations, composed of units on loan from the Delta Forces, SAS and other special forces groups from around the world.

INTERCEPT has cells all over the world, with offices in nearly every major city in North America, Europe and Russia, with clandestine, undercover cells in most of the nations that are not so sympathetic towards INTERCEPT’s goals. INTERCEPT Headquarters is located in London.

Most of the details of INTERCEPT’s activities are classified, but the agency itself is not secret, and is known to the public. Agents are allowed to disclose their membership in the agency to their friends and family members, but not specific details of their assignments.

INTERCEPT is headed by Director Alan Stormguard, a former field agent who moved into command after becoming too old for active duty.

You are all field agents for the INTERCEPT office in New York City, located at a six story office building near Central Park. Your control is Colonel Alexi Ilushenko, a veteran of the Sluzhba Vneshney Razvedki (Foreign Intelligence Service) in Russia who transferred to INTERCEPT. Your equipment is handled by Dr Diana ‘Santa’ Morris, an unorthodox British scientist who also heads up INTERCEPT’s gadget research division.


I want at least six paragraphs of background and at least two paragraphs of description for your character. Character creation is standard, make level one characters with the campaign qualities: Bloodbath, Clandestine, Faction, Fast Growth, The Great Game and Thriller.

I'm looking for just three or four players. Characters will be accepted based on quality of the submission.


----------



## Lukeworm (May 27, 2006)

Hay Falkus, nice to see you survived the database crash.


----------



## Captain Tagon (May 27, 2006)

I would definately be interested as SC 2.0 is one of my favorite RPGs at the moment and I haven't had a chance to play it yet.


----------



## Falkus (May 27, 2006)

Okay then, campaign description is up, and recruiting is now opened.


----------



## Insight (May 27, 2006)

I love spy games, and I've heard good things about Spycraft, but alas, I don't own a copy of the game.  How much of a problem would this be?


----------



## Falkus (May 27, 2006)

Sorry, but I really can't see any way for you to play if you don't own a copy of the rules. There's no SRD like d20 Modern, and there are many, significant differences from other d20 games.


----------



## Widowmaker (May 28, 2006)

I am interested in SC 2.0. I would love to play. 

I just got the book and am in the process of reading it, is this going to be a problem?


----------



## Falkus (May 28, 2006)

If you have the rules, no problem at all.


----------



## Widowmaker (May 29, 2006)

Is INTERCEPT a UN Agency? 

Or more like INTERPOL, an international agency, independent but affaliated with the UN?

Where INTERPOL is law enforcment orientated, INTERCEPT is intelligence orientated correct? You said the focus of INTERCEPT was to counter terrorism and organized crime?

Do the charaters work directly for INTERCEPT or are they on loan from a 'home' agency?


----------



## Falkus (May 29, 2006)

> Is INTERCEPT a UN Agency?




It falls under the mandate of the UN, but primarily answers to the governments of the United States and Russia, and the EU, to a lesser degree. The US and Russia have annual meetings where they analyze the activities of INTERCEPT, and determine whether or not to continue funding for another year.



> Where INTERPOL is law enforcment orientated, INTERCEPT is intelligence orientated correct? You said the focus of INTERCEPT was to counter terrorism and organized crime?




Yes, their primary goal is to uncover, infilitrate and destroy international criminal and terrorist organizations and conspiracies. INTERCEPT agents don't have the power of arrest, but like any intelligence agency, frequently detain targets for interrogation, as well as terminate threats to international security.



> Do the charaters work directly for INTERCEPT or are they on loan from a 'home' agency?




Either. INTERCEPT trains its own agents, but domestic intelligence agencies do loan agents out to INTERCEPT.


----------



## Widowmaker (May 29, 2006)

More questions. 

Are the threats real world - Al Queda, Mafia, Yakuza ..? Or are there going to be game made threats as well?

Did events such as 9/11 take place? London subway bombings....

Just wondering for character history and motivation.


----------



## Falkus (May 29, 2006)

Real life criminal organizations will have a periphial role to play, but the focus will be on the ones I'm inventing for the campaign. For the threats, think Alias or James Bond villain groups, as opposed to real terrorist organizations. More like the Illuminati than Al Qaeda.

9/11 did occur, as did the other terrorist attacks in the last few years. The game's going to be taking place in 2012.


----------



## Widowmaker (May 29, 2006)

Thanks that helps.


----------



## Falkus (May 30, 2006)

Bump


----------



## Wystan (May 30, 2006)

I will see if I can prepare a suitable Submission. This is my idea of a good game... 

(2.0 pre-errata, post errata, 2nd printing?)


----------



## Falkus (May 30, 2006)

I've got the first printing, but let's use the errata.


----------



## Falkus (May 31, 2006)

Another bump. How are the characters coming along?


----------



## Widowmaker (Jun 1, 2006)

I am still reading the rules. RL has got in the way. 

SC 2.0 is a lot different than SC 1.0. Its taking me a little longer than I thought. There a ton of new feats.

I am looking at a intruder.


----------



## Widowmaker (Jun 2, 2006)

Jason Campbell

Intruder 1 
[sblock] Vitality Points: 9 (1d8+1)
Wound Points:12
Stress Damage Threshold: 12
Subdual Damage Threshold: 12
Initiative: +3 (+2 Dex, +1 Class)
Defense: +13 (+2 Class, +1 Origin, +10 Base)
Base Attack/Grapple: +0/+2
Melee Attack/Ranged Attack: +2/+2
Action Dice: 3d4
Speed: 30 ft.
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft. 
Saves: Fort +1, Ref +4, Will +1
Abilities: Str 14, Dex 14, Con 12, Int 12, Wis 12, Cha 14 
Origin: Mysterious Operative
Reputation: 2
Skills: Acrobatic (Str/Dex) 4, Athletics (Str/Con) 4, Blend (Dex/Cha) 4, Culture (Int) 3 (Western Europe, Eastern Europe, Western Asia), Electronics (Int/Wis) 3, Networking (Wis/Cha) 3, Notice (Wis) 4, Search 3 (Int), Security (Int) 4, Sneak (Dex/Cha) 4, Streetwise (Wis/Cha) 2 
Languages: English, Turkish, German
Feats/Talents/Special: Core Ability: Dexterous, Superior Documentation, Faceless,
Weapon Groups: Handguns, Edged, Unarmed
Interests: Politics, Soccer
Knowledge Check: +2
Request Check: +3
Gear Check: +2
Subplot: Personal Mission – Avenge Friends Death
Contacts:1 [/sblock] 

Appearance: 
[sblock]Jason stands about five foot ten inches, average height for a male in both the US and UK. He weighs about 180 pounds, again average for both the US and UK. He has brown hair and hazel eyes, a trait he carries on from his mother. He prefers not to grow a beard or mustache as he doesn’t like the way he looks. He also prefers to keep his hair short, very short. He has a good smile  and at the age of 24 he is not bad looking.

Jason has two long scars on his body, all were gained by the explosion that killed his friend and teammate. One on the bottom of his left forearm it is about 8 inches long and the other is on left side of his back about 20 inches long that runs next to his spine.

Jason prefers to dress in casual clothing. He is adept though at wearing business suits to athletic clothing. His favorite color is royal blue. He walks with an air of confidence but not arrogance. [/sblock]  

Background:
[sblock] Jason was born into an international family, an expatriate American mother and a Scottish father. Jason’s father being a petroleum engineer who works for BP (British Petroleum), while his mother is a banker for the Bank of England. Jason’s parents met in Edinburgh, Scotland and married a few years later, they later moved to London.

Jason was raised in London. He would often travel with his father to foreign countries particularly Russia, Georgia, Azerbaijan, and Turkey. With BP having a growing interest in those countries related to the world second longest oil pipeline. At other times he would travel with his mother to Switzerland, the banking headquarters of Europe, and to Germany, home to the newly created European Central Bank. 

Jason had his parent’s affinity for international affairs. As he grew older he became more interested in his family heritage in Scotland and America. He decided to attend college in Scotland at the University of Edinburgh. He attended the four-year course attaining a degree with honours in International Relations. While in college his parents were vacationing on the Black Sea. Both his parents were killed in a terrorist attack. The Russians claim is was a terrorist attack by Georgian Rebels. The Georgians claim it was an attack by Azerbaijani terrorists.

Jason not knowing what to do with his future applied for the United Nations. His resume caught the attention of INTERCEPT. He was recruited and accepted into the agency. During training Jason found he had an interest in the classes pertaining to breaking and entering. Jason excelled in these areas. On his first mission out of though he was dealt a devastating blow, a fellow team member and friend was killed. Jason feels responsible for his death. 

Since joining INTERCEPT Jason has grown to love his job to the point of almost obsession. He is often told he is a workaholic and has been told on his reviews to take a vacation and leave the office work at the office. He doesn’t have much a personal life. 

Now being station in the US gives Jason the chance to learn about his American roots. He still maintains his dual-citizenship being a citizen of both the US and the United Kingdom. Growing up in the UK Jason has an interest in Soccer and Rugby. Since moving to the US he has been to Atlantic City a number of times and has an interest in poker.

_Even though INTERCEPT is public knowledge, Jason with the assistance of the UN and INTERCEPT has assumed a new identity while stationed in New York. While stationed in NY he is a NOC (Nonoffical Cover), meaning he is a deniable asset if needed. At the same time Jason has not been able to transfer all of his assets from Europe to the US. (represents his little spending cash) All of the possessions he has were either issued or bought with what saving he had set up.

In New York he lives in a loft apartment in the upscale Manhattan Meatpacking District. He owns a Ducati Xerox 999 SBK Racing Motorcycle._ 

_Since joining INTERCEPT Jason has become more adventurous and brave. He is has tasted the rush and enjoys it, hence why he loves his job. But due to the death of his friend his has a dislike of explosives._ [/sblock]

Equipment:
[sblock] Lifestyle 3
Possessions 3
Spending Cash 1 ($100)

1 level 3 - *H&K Mk23* – Composite, Rugged, Threaded Barrel, Takedown, Factory Upgrades (Multi-Mode Laser sight, Suppressor), Concealed Holster, Precision Upgrade (Accurate), Reworked Action (Reliable) (2.4 lbs)​
1 level 2 - *Lock picking Kit II * (25 lbs)​
3 level 1- *Climbing Kit I* (15 lbs), *Electronics Kit I* (20 lbs), *Tactical Radio * (1 lb)​
1 common item  - Cell Phone, Binoculars, Camelback, Compass, Backpack, Duct tape, Flashlight, Leatherman, Load Bearning Vest, PDA, Sunglasses, Watch​
1 Level 1 -Cover Identity 

Contact- Durdan - Security Consultant [/sblock]

Note to Falkus
[sblock] Without knowing more of the setting (ie terrorist and organized crime organizations). I did not flesh out to much of the subplot on his friends death. When I get more info I will write something up. I was thinking he has a personal goal of seeing one specific mob boss dead or captured. That boss was who they were trying to capture.

Another personal goal is to find out who killed his parents.

Also I have setup his history so that if need be I can have the character on a long term mission to hunt out a mole within INTERCEPT. Hence the cover ID, personal recruitment into INTERCEPT versus being loaned out from the CIA or MI6. [/sblock]


----------



## Falkus (Jun 2, 2006)

Everything looks good so far.


----------



## Widowmaker (Jun 3, 2006)

Edited my character. The new info in the background is in italics. I also added a note for Falkus.


----------



## Falkus (Jun 3, 2006)

Excellent. Just one or two more players, and we should be able to begin.

You also need to choose 11 more common items.

Note to widowmaker
[sblock]I've already got some ideas for your subplot that I'll be incorporating into the campaign.[/sblock]


----------



## Widowmaker (Jun 3, 2006)

Whoops missed that fact, thought it was Wisdom Bonus, not Wisdom score. I will fix that.


----------



## Falkus (Jun 5, 2006)

Anybody else going to submit a character? Just one or two more and we can begin.


----------



## Glognar Beldin (Jun 5, 2006)

Well I probably could come up with something, however I only have the original spycraft core rules and have never played spycraft, but if your willing I could come up some a background and see if that would work for you..

If you dont want to take a spycraft noob, I can understand, just let me know..


----------



## Falkus (Jun 5, 2006)

Maybe if I had more experience, but this is going to be my first game as well, and I really don't think I'll be up to having a player who doesn't know the rules. I'm sorry.


----------



## Ace32 (Jun 5, 2006)

Hey Falkus, 

I'm a longtime d20 DM, but rarely a player, and decided to go looking for a game. I tried to start a Spycraft game long ago under the old ruleset but lost player interest, however after reading the new rules I was definitely intrigued. 

I would be interested in developing a Wheelman for your game, but I had a few questions...

1) I've never played a PbP game before, will that be a problem?

2) What is the timeline of turns going to look like? Will there be daily posts, weekly, something in between? As I work and run a weekly game on Thursdays, I want to make sure I can adequately devote myself to any PbP game I get involved in. 

More will follow after I've had access to my Spycraft rulebook.


----------



## Falkus (Jun 5, 2006)

> 1) I've never played a PbP game before, will that be a problem?




No problem at all.



> 2) What is the timeline of turns going to look like? Will there be daily posts, weekly, something in between? As I work and run a weekly game on Thursdays, I want to make sure I can adequately devote myself to any PbP game I get involved in.




Ideally, I'd be hoping for a posting rate of two posts every three days, though if that's not possible, I'm willing to accept a lower rate.


----------



## Ace32 (Jun 5, 2006)

> Ideally, I'd be hoping for a posting rate of two posts every three days.




That'd be fine, I can definitely manage that after work, if not during. 

Alright, I will try to get a character put together this evening.


----------



## Falkus (Jun 6, 2006)

Excellent. I'm going to put up the Rogue's gallery now, it's located here: http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=2870686#post2870686


----------



## Falkus (Jun 7, 2006)

How's that character coming along, Ace?


----------



## Ace32 (Jun 7, 2006)

Hey Falkus, 

Yeah, sorry about the delay, I've been slammed at the office unable to sit down and write my char desc. however, the character sheet is completely done, so tonight hope to finish.


----------



## Falkus (Jun 8, 2006)

Okay, no worries then.


----------



## Ace32 (Jun 8, 2006)

Alright, here's the first bit. The paragraphs will be up tomorrow I hope - work has been terrible, I just got put onto a team to convert 10 years of leave and payroll into a new database. Great timing! 

Also, I'm not sure how to make those handy spoiler boxes. Lemme know and I'll switch this when I edit it. 

Jay Sparrow
[sblock]
Wheelman 1
Vitality Points: 11 (1d10+1)
Wound Points: 12
Stress Damage Threshold: 12
Subdual Damage Threshold: 12
Initiative: +5 (+3 Dex, +1 Class, +1 Insight)
Defense: 14 (+3 Dex, +1 Class, +10 Base)
Base Attack/Grapple: +1/+0
Melee Attack/Ranged Attack: +1/+4
Attacks: Unarmed +1 (??), Colt M1911A1 +4 (1d12)
Action Dice: 3d4+1 (+1 insight)
Speed: 30 ft.
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft. 
Saves: Fort +1, Ref +5, Will +1
Abilities: Str 10, Dex 16, Con 12, Int 10, Wis 12, Cha 16
Origin: Daring Motorhead
Reputation: 2
Skills: Acrobatics (Str/Dex) 2, Bluff (Cha) 2, Cultures (Int) 1 (North American), Drive (standard ground vehicles, personal ground vehicles, personal aircraft) (Dex) 4, Impress (Cha) 2, Mechanics (Int/Wis) 4, Notice (Wis) 4, Profession (racecar driver) (Cha) 4
Languages: English
Feats/Talents/Special: Core Ability: Driven, Superior, Speed Demon, Daredevil, Need for Speed, Home Sweet Home, Custom Ride
Weapon Groups: Edged, Handgun, Rifle, Shotgun, Vehicle Weapon
Interests: Baseball, Classic Cars
Knowledge Check: +1
Request Check: +4
Gear Check: +2
Subplot: Fear – Smoke
Contacts: 0
Mission Gear: 1V

Wealth: 
Lifestyle: 4
Possessions: 4
Spending Cash: 2 ($400)

Housing – New York City Condo

Personal Vehicle – II/1
	Sports Car (Classic) – 1965 Chevrolet Corvette
	Upgrades: Acceleration Increase I (+1 Acceleration Rating)

1 Caliber III –	
Damage Save Boost (Vehicle) III - +4 damage saves for gadget housing

2 Caliber II – 
	Commercial GPS Unit (.5 lbs), Colt M1911A1 Service Pistol

3 Caliber I –
	Mechanics Kit I (30 lbs), Police Scanner (4 lbs), (??? Still Thinking)

12 Common – 
	Binoculars, Cell Phone, Cigarette Lighter, Crowbar, Flashlight, 2 Notebooks, Pens, Pocket Knife, Road Flares, Slim Jim Car Door Opener, Wire Cutter
[/sblock]

Background
[sblock]
The third son of American civil servants, Jay Sparrow, never fancied himself in the employ of any government. In fact, much of his life has been spent far from the shadows of spydom. From a young age, Sparrow has been enamored with driving and cars. He entered the karting circuit at age 7 and quickly advanced through the auto racing world to the pinnacle of open wheel touring, Formula 1, by age 21. While his time on the circuit was brief, he claimed a number of grand prix trophies around the world and was well-respected by other drivers. 

However, his glory was not to be lasting. A terrible accident at Nurburgring left Sparrow buried beneath the burning wreckage of a racecar. In the painstaking moments waiting for rescue, Sparrow struggled wildly to extract himself from the burning heat and acrid smoke. When he was finally retrieved, he was treated for inhalation and a number of broken ribs. After the incident, testing in his racecar triggered an anxiety attack in the young racecar driver. At age 23, Jay Sparrow was forced to retire from his lucrative and promising career. 

Now young, jobless, and lacking in career skills, Sparrow descended into a deep depression. Living off of his winnings, he spiraled through alcoholism and jail time as a result of reckless driving and alcohol charges. It was in this sorry condition that he was first approached by INTERCEPT, who recognized his raw natural talent and saw a possibility to draw the wayward youth into its program. 

INTERCEPT training offered Sparrow the opportunity to clean himself up and rededicate his future. His initial training focused in harnessing his driving ability for the rigors of combat driving, as well as rudimentary firearms skill. Recently graduated, he is extremely green as an INTERCEPT agent. 
[/sblock]

Appearance
[sblock]
Jay Sparrow is a lean man standing five and a half feet tall. He has dark brown hair and hazel eyes. Generally, he keeps his hair short and typically sports a trimmed goatee. Still living relatively well, thanks to clever management of his finances by his parents, he dresses well and is recognized for his loyalty to black Oakley brand sunglasses. His image is still recognized by many familiar with the Formula 1 circuit, although he is still ashamed of his exit from the sport. 
[/sblock]

Vehicle
[sblock]
Jay favors classic cars when driving, either on mission or on the road. Currently, he drives a 1965 Chevrolet Corvette, painted black with orange racing stripes. INTERCEPT has been kind enough to replace the car’s bodywork with armored plating and bulletproof glass, giving it enhanced durability. However, Jay personally installed the Turbo package to boost the car’s acceleration. It is no secret that Jay has charmed countless women with the help of his car. He’d be devastated if it were permanently damaged. 
[/sblock]

Edit: Updated Some More


----------



## Falkus (Jun 8, 2006)

Looks good so far, just a few comments. Custom ride only applies to vehicle picks for missions, not possessions. Also, your mission pick should be 1V, not 1W. Finally, you should only have 11 VP, not 12, as your constitution score is 12.

Oh, and you can make spoiler blocks by writing [ sblock ] stuff here [ /sblock ] without the spaces

[sblock]Like this[/sblock]


----------



## Wystan (Jun 8, 2006)

I still would love to play, but it appears that my friend has my book. If I posted a concept that fit, could I use one of the characters from the Crafty-Games site?


----------



## Falkus (Jun 8, 2006)

Since you do have the rules, absolutely


----------



## Ace32 (Jun 8, 2006)

More posted above, let me know if you see anything. When I get home I'll try to make that last gear pick.


----------



## Falkus (Jun 8, 2006)

Background is good, I see no problems. You're in.


----------



## Falkus (Jun 8, 2006)

Oh, here's a suggestion for equipment. How about a radio? It beats having to call your teammates with your cellphone in an emergency.


----------



## Wystan (Jun 8, 2006)

*Renfield Greenacre*

Here is the start of my Submission:

Character Sheet:
[sblock]
Character Name: Renfield Greenacre
Class: Hacker Level: 1
Origin: Clever Geek
Attributes: Str 10, Dex 14, Con 12, Int 16, Wis 13, Cha 13
Defense: 12
Initiative: +2
Vitality/Wounds: 9/12
Stress Threshold: 13 Subdual Threshold: 12
Request Check: +2 Knowledge Check: +4
Saves: Fort +3, Reflex +4, Will +3

Focuses /Fortes: Culture (Native), Drive (Standard Ground Vehicles), Profession (Technical Security Specialist), Science (Chemistry, Programming +1 forte, Mathematics, Super-Science)
Proficiencies: Edged, Handgun

Class Abilities (page 35)
Custom ‘Ware: Once per mission during the Intel Phase, you may tune your computer to increase its Power Rating by an amount equal to your starting action dice. Thereafter, this computer is also considered to be running security software with a Power Rating equal to the computer’s Power Rating (this software doesn’t count toward the maximum total software that may run on the system).
‘L337: When you fail a Computers or Falsify check with a DC or opponent’s check result up to your class level + 20, you still succeed.

Feats
Talented (Observer) (page 201): Notice and Search are always class skills, buying ranks in one of these skills grants equal ranks in the other, +5 to result cap with Notice and Search checks
Techie (page 199): +2 insight bonus with Computers and Electronics checks, threat range 19–20 with Computers and Electronics checks

Special: Once per session, you may make 1 Electronics Request check without spending any action dice. Also, you gain a +1 bonus with checks made to determine surprise.

Contacts: 1 acquaintance-grade

Interests: Codes, Internet surfing, video games

Wealth: Lifestyle 2 (–1 Appearance), Possessions 3, Spending Cash 1 ($100)

Possessions: Laptop computer (PR 6, +5 result cap, 2-hr. battery, security software (PR 6)), tuxedo liner (DR 2/3), disguise kit, electronics kit (+1), forgery kit, 13 Common Items

Mission Gear: (will Edit per mission as needed) Glock 29 backup pistol, probe software (PR 4), 5 Common Items

Attacks Atk Dam Error Threat Rng Recoil Modes Hand Ammo
Unarmed +0 1d3 subdual 1 –– –– –– –– –– ––
Glock 29 backup pistol +2 2d6 lethal 1 19–20 20 ft. 22 S 1h 10M3

Skills 				Ranks 	Total 	Cap 	Error 	Threat 	Synergy
Bureaucracy/Bribe (Cha) 	2 	+3 	20 	std 	20
Computers/Optimize (Int) 	4 	+9 	30 	1 	19–20
Cultures/Communicate (Int) 	1 	+4 	20 	1 	20
Drive/Maneuver (Dex) 		2 	–– 	20 	1 	20
Standard Personal Vehicles 	+4
Electronics 			4 	–– 	30 	1 	19–20
Build (Int) 			+9
Skills 				Ranks 	Total 	Cap 	Error 	Threat 	Synergy 
Disable (Int) 			+9
Modify (Wis) 			+7
Optimize (Int) 			+9
Repair (Int) 			+9
Sabotage (Wis) 			+7
Falsify 				4 		30
Cover-Up (Wis) 			+5 		varies 	20
Disguise (Wis) 			+5 		1 	20
Forgery (Int) 			+7 		1 	20
Mechanics 			1 	–– 	20 	1 	20
Build (Int) 			+4
Disable (Int) 			+4
Modify (Wis) 			+2
Optimize (Int) 			+4
Repair (Int) 			+4
Sabotage (Wis) 			+2
Notice/Awareness (Wis) 	4 	+5 	35 	1 	20
Profession/Accomplish (Cha) 	2 	+3 	20 	1 	20
Resolve 			3 		20 	1 	20
Concentration (Con) 		+4
Morale (Wis) 			+4
R&R (Con) 			+4
Resist Impress (Wis) 		+4
Resist Intimidate (Wis) 		+4
Science (Int) 			4 	––
Chemistry 			+7 	30 	1 	20
Mathematics 			+7 	30 	1–2 	20
Programming 		     +8 (forte +9) 30 	1–2 	20
Search/Perception (Int) 		4 	+8 	35 	1 	20
Security (Int) 			5 	+9 	30 	1 	20
Disable, Hotwire, Installation
Sneak 				4 		30 	1 	20
Hide (Dex or Cha) 		+6 or +5
Stash Item (Dex) 		+6
Streetwise 			4 	–– 	30 	1 	20
Black Market (Cha) 		+5
Bribe on Streets (Cha) 		+5
Gambling (Wis or Cha) 		+5 or +5
Haggle (Wis) 			+5
[/sblock]
Personal Common Items[sblock]
1. Ipod
2. Painball Gun, Automag Lvl 7 with 20oz CO2 and Motorized Hopper
3. Couple thousand Magic the Gathering Cards
4. Flashlight
5. Roadside Emergency Kit
6. Bicycle
7. Digital Camera, 5mp with SD card
8. Purple Aircraft Weight Aluminum Baseball Bat
9. Collection of Star Wars Figures
10. Collection of Current MMORPG's
11. Science Fiction Book Collection
12. Old computer peripherals (8gig Hard Drives and Such)
13. Cell Phone
[/sblock]

Mission Common Items [sblock]
1. Cell Phone
2. Handcuffs
3. Small Electronic Address Book/reminder tool (About $20 at Radio Shack)
4. Video Ipod
5. Computer Encyclopedia
[/sblock]
Boy is that ugly, attaching document as well....will write/post the background tomorrow.

I will update this post with things like common items and such. I will also try to have 5-6 paragraphs of background and stuff lik that....


BackGround[sblock]
Name: Renfield Greenacre
Age: 32
Hair: Brown
Eyes: Blue
Height: 5’ 8”
Weight: 165lbs
Important NPCS: 
Wife: Janet Greenacre (nee Rebah)
Sister: Elizabeth
Best Friends: Walter Chachahama, Matthew Donopoli, Tracey Johnson

Hobbies: Paintball, MMORPG, hacking scammers

History: 

Renfield was born in an era where the children were teaching the adults about the computers. He went to a special school as he had a greater learning potential and was seen by the teachers as a problem student. He did not do well in school as he found the repetition to be mind numbing, but every night when he went home he would be on the Bulletin Boards and playing MUDS. This all changed when he was 16, he met a new guy at the school named John K. Kennedy who had some ‘connections’. These connections saw Renfield as the perfect chance to score some new ‘Business Ventures’ and had him tutored in the grand school of hacking.

About 6-8 months of ‘tutoring’ later, Renfield was more than comfortable with the computer and was hacking databases of big firms for fun. He would look for interesting things and sell information to his ‘friends’ for a few bucks. What he did not realize (as his thoughts were not pointing in that direction) was that he was making his ‘friends’ a lot of money with the information that he was selling them. He didn’t even see it in that light, he saw it as getting them what they asked him to get, getting to have fun thumbing his nose at the big dogs, and getting gifts for helping his ‘friends’. As this was a scheme made by 18-20 year olds, they were destined to fail. 

His mother screaming awaked Renfield, and some guys in Uniforms kicked in his bedroom door, this was at the age of 19. He had no clue why they were putting him in handcuffs, as hacking was not even well publicized yet. He was arrested for Insider Trading, Information theft, and a host of other charges. The DA plea-bargained him down by turning his ‘friends’ in. He got off with 6 months probation, and mandated remediation in a government environment. What this meant is the FBI hired him to track other kids who were doing the same. He spent the next few years doing this and finally asked for a transfer to the Internet Crimes Division at 26.

At the age of 30, Renfield decided that he wanted to do something important with his life, so he again requested a transfer. He went into the business of tracking down and busting Internet Predators. He was highly successful and his last bust netted him a chance at a promotion. It also got him into the sights of some recruiters, and that is where we stand.
[/sblock]



UPDATE: Added a lot, please tell me if it looks good....


----------



## Falkus (Jun 9, 2006)

Looks good, just a few comments.

First, I'd really appreciate it if you could clean up the character sheet a bit after you put it into the Rogue's gallery, thanks. Second, you should wait until the intel phase of the mission before choosing your mission gear. Third, radios are electronics picks, not common items.

Okay, now that we've got three players, I'm going to be putting up the IC post shortly, and we can begin.


----------



## Wystan (Jun 9, 2006)

AH, will edit those then, the mission gear was pre-built into the sheet. I will not have my rules available for at least 1-2 weeks it seems. May need to get the New 2.0 PDF...


----------



## Falkus (Jun 9, 2006)

Well, it just so happens that the first mission I'm going to run you guys through will be caliber II, so you can use your listed mission gear for this one.


----------



## Falkus (Jun 9, 2006)

Okay, post is up. You may begin posting for your characters here: http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=2879784#post2879784


----------



## Falkus (Jun 12, 2006)

Wystan, could you put your character sheet up in the rogue's gallery sometime soon? Thanks.


----------



## Widowmaker (Jun 13, 2006)

Just to make sure we are still in the Intel Phase. Would this be the time to requistion gear? Should we just say this is what I am requesting for this reason and so on...?


----------



## Falkus (Jun 13, 2006)

Yup, this is the intel phase. To make things quicker, you should just simply post a list of your chosen mission equipment. Remember, your gear prep ability allows three gear picks for you or your teammates to be chosen at caliber III instead of II, and it's up to you to decide how to distribute them.


----------



## Widowmaker (Jun 13, 2006)

Thanks I will get working on it.


----------



## Wystan (Jun 13, 2006)

I need a link to the Rogues Gallery, I will try to make the sheet Pretty.

My Picks are as follows:
Credit Card records for the user (Tradecraft) (III)
Wireless Modem (Electronics) (II)


----------



## Falkus (Jun 13, 2006)

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=2870686#post2870686

Oh, and credit card records come with the dossier. Also, you don't have to requisition a wireless modem for your laptop. I would recomend a tracing bug, however, and perhaps an audio one.


----------



## Widowmaker (Jun 14, 2006)

Wystan I would have picked a bug or two, but I can't because I only get gadget picks. Also did you see I gave you an upgrade. You can pick one Caliber III piece of equipment, instead of a Caliber II.


----------



## Widowmaker (Jun 14, 2006)

Whoops sorry about that on the gadget pick. I would like to put the EMP into a cell phone.

My common items are:
Cell phone (for the EMP)
Vices and Snacks: Cigar, Gum, a novel ...
Luggage
notebook


----------



## Widowmaker (Jun 25, 2006)

I just checked the IC thread. I have a question:

Do both Sparrow and I hear the audio transmission?


----------



## Falkus (Jun 25, 2006)

Yes, both of your radios are keyed into the bugs frequency.


----------



## mOoEyThEcOw (Jun 28, 2006)

I'm intreasted but.... I dont have the rules.... I could use a predrafted (will have rules in seven to fourteen days (damn you amazon)). But by the next mission I should have my stuff, so just a thought... I understand the basics of spycraft, the gadget system, the dramatic scence system, ect. and im fast learner.


----------



## Falkus (Jun 28, 2006)

Well, I am looking for a new player, but since the mission is going to take a little whlie longer to finish, it would be okay if you waited until you got the manual.


----------



## mOoEyThEcOw (Jun 29, 2006)

Ok I'll talk to you guys again when I get my book, I'm planning to be either an assult charecter (i.e. soldier) or a support charecter (i.e. hacker) though since its my first time round I'll take any role you need filled.


----------



## mOoEyThEcOw (Jul 6, 2006)

Character Sheet
[sblock]
Allanna Getheart, 29, Snoop 1
Adaptable Researcher

Str 11
Dex 12
Con 13
Int 14
Wis 14
Cha 14

Core Abilities: Astute
Class Abilities: Flawless Search

Skills:
-Snoop-
Analysis 3
Blend 3
Bluff 3
Bureaucracy 3
Computers 3
Cultures 2 (Focus: North American)
Electronics 2
Investigation 3
Manipulate 2
Networking 3
Notice 3
Science 2+1 (Focus: Programming, Engineering|Forte: Mathematics)
Search 3
Sense Motive 2
Sleight of Hand 3
-Cross-
Drive (Focus: Standard Ground Vehicles)
Profession (Focus: Systems Administrator)

Knowledge: +3

Feats: Photographic Memory, Candidate

Interests: Game Programming, Computer History, Medieval Castles

Subplot: Personal Mission - Revenge On Hacker

Vitality: 9 (8+1)
Wound: 13
Stress Threshold: 14
Subdual Threshold: 13
Unarmed: 0
Melee: 0
Ranged: +1
Fort: +2 Ref: +2 Will: +4
Defense: 13
Initiative Bonus: +2
Request Check Bonus: +3
Reputation: 2
Action Dice: 3(d4)

Height: 5' 7"
Weight 135
Female

Weapon Proficiencies: Handguns, Rifles

Wealth:
Possessions 2
Spending Cash 1 ($100)
Lifestyle 3

Contacts:
Acquaintance Grade, "Susan Fletcher", Professor
Acquaintance Grade, "Bobby MacHale", CIA
[/sblock]

Background
[sblock]
Born and raised in California, Allanna was a 4.0 student in high school and won numerous collage scholarships. Allanna went to the University of California in Los Angeles where she received a PHD in mathematics and two majors: Computer Programming, and Engineering. She was a brilliant researcher and worked quite often with Susan Fletcher, they we're roomies, who is now a Professor in an obscure mathematics field. For money Allanna took a job as one of the University's systems administrators.

(Next 2 are Subplot)
For the first year and a half the job went well until a slight accounting error ($.05) was discovered. Allanna investigated and discovered a hacker was using her system as a launching point to assault military computers. Using quick thinking Allanna set up a surveillance post on that the hacker wouldn't be able to detect. She had trouble getting phone records for traces, but eventually she got them one state at a time.

Allanna eventually found out the hacker was using AstroComp as a gateway into the USA, and tried to get the records needed to track the hacker they refused, she fingered them as a hacker sympathizer, unfortunately for her they funded a large number of the collages programs, and she was fired. She blames the hacker. Then the CIA got involved:

When the CIA read her story they interviewed her for a job hoping to find a computer surveillance guru, instead they found someone who had adapted to what was needed, they hired and trained her in a large number of surveillance fields, she was assigned a small surveillance job where she met Bobby MacHale a small time agent who worked as backup.

After a year with the CIA, INTERCEPT needed a field agent and she was available...
[/sblock]

Gear
[sblock]
II: H&K USP .45 ACP {1.7}
I: Electronics Kit (I) {20}, Forensics Kit (I) {10}, Computer Laptop (I)[1]{5}
Common: Zip ties, Attaché case, MP3 player, Notebook/Sketch Pad {.2}, Writing/Drawing materials{.1}, Shake flash light, cell phone, Waterproof Watch w/ Compass (2 items), ***more later***
Vehicle: Acura RL (mid sized sedan)- Luxury fittings (kit), Ergonomic seats (kit).
[/sblock]

Appearance 
[sblock]
Allanna, is twenty-nine and still looks as good as ever with striking blue eyes, and brown hair that reaches half-way down her back. She usually wears a Khaki Knee length skirt and blazer; she always has a briefcase which contains literally anything she'd ever need including her gun. She has learned not to wear high heels in this business, but other then that she looks like she’s on the business fast track. She usually wears sunglasses aswell.

Allanna drives a black Acura RL with luxury fittings and comfortable seats ***more later***
[/sblock]

If I choose ammo, as a personal pick, will it be replenished each mission?


----------



## Falkus (Jul 6, 2006)

One mission.


----------



## Falkus (Jul 7, 2006)

> For contacts should I put the consultans/specialist they know now or later?




List them when you call upon them. Oh, and could you run your stuff through a spellchecker before posting? Google toolbar includes a good one that you lets you run a check on the post.


----------



## Falkus (Jul 7, 2006)

Okay, what you've got so far looks good, you're in. Just in time for the end of the mission too. Put your character up in the rogue's gallery, and Allanna will be introduced during the next mission briefing.


----------



## Ace32 (Jul 20, 2006)

Sorry Falkus, 

I think I'm going to need to pull out, things at work are extremely hectic and my stress levels have just sucked all the fun out of playing by post.


----------

